
Lessons from Joost - peter123
http://www.beyondvc.com/2009/07/lessons-from-joost.html
======
brk
This is (mostly) unrelated to the article directly, but it made me think of a
cool HN feature-enhancement:

Create a pseudo-ranking of submitted stories, based on the content itself.
Submissions where the content abuses tired words or phrases like "rock star"
would drop in this auto-ranking algorithm. By contrast, stories which appear
to have links to valuable content or supporting data would gain ranking.

I know, it would probably be difficult to implement in real-life, but it would
be a kick-ass feature and save a lot of people from clicking on shallow links.

